# Alliance or Nearby



## allianceshroomer (May 10, 2014)

Anyone near Alliance


----------



## columbianacoshroomer (May 10, 2014)

I am from Beloit ....Are you having Any Luck?


----------



## allianceshroomer (May 10, 2014)

I found 1 and some dog peckers in lisbon ..the single morel I found in alliance checked a spot today looked good nothing need rain I think maybe????? I gotta good place by homeworth going to look tomorrow


----------



## columbianacoshroomer (May 10, 2014)

I went this afternoon in east Rochester / new garden area found a few a few grays and a few stumps where someone beat me there.. I'm heading to Jefferson County tomorrow I left some 3 days ago to grow I found a whole mix down there fresh blacks some older blacks some tulips and greys then on the way out some fresh dog peckers it's been a weird year for me so far I found the first blacks down there like 3 week's ago hopefully I get a good haul tomorrow if nobody's been in there since I was. I hunt the tracks in homeworth haven't hit them yet I know quite a few people go on them. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## 89murph (Apr 4, 2014)

I have found a dozen or so greys in the alliance area so far. Really hoping for something good this week.


----------



## 89murph (Apr 4, 2014)

60° and raining. Looks like a good start to the week


----------



## allianceshroomer (May 10, 2014)

Ya Murphy you look behind Regina lately??? -yeagley-


----------

